# V code for stem cell treatment



## Tonyj (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone know of a V code I can use for a patient with post natal adult stem cell treatment??
Thanks in advance.

Tonyj


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 18, 2010)

*RE: V code adult SC transplant*

Is the query V code related to *pre or post tx? *(Adult(postnatal) SC)? Please specify.

Thanks


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 21, 2010)

It is post treatement. It was a failed treatment option performed out of country.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tonyj said:


> It is post treatement. It was a failed treatment option performed out of country.



Without any further specification "failed treatment" can imply ANY one of these

1  COMPLETION  *WO complication*(Transplant performed)*-COULD NOT OBTAIN THE DESIRED RESULT* --- *maturation arrest* -----*Status ASCT V CODE* 
2  Transplant PX performed* W COMPLICATION*- 996.89 Transplant/unspecified complication (PS: Notes FAIULRE OR REJECTION) + status code ("If bone marrow"-996.85)
3  "DURING" ASCT surgery--

Considering failed tx to "1" (As complete report is NOT available)
completion of Transplant WO complication with unable to obtain desired results-CELL maturation ARREST. 
We can assign ANY of the following indicated V code status for the said scenario 

We've *ONLY 2 available specific V codes* for H/O Adult SC (POSTNATAL ) out of the different types of (Postnatal) Adult SC.


V42.82-*PBSCs or HSC *Peripheral stem cells ( Hematopoietic stem cells (blood-forming cells)
V42.81-*Bone marrow*
V42.89 Other specified
V42.9   Unspecified
Need to verify the report for the specificity; If just h/o ASCT *without ANY specifications*, I'll assign V42.9 in this scenario.


Thanks


----------

